# AF Screw cross reference chart



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I have come across this chart that I have found quite useful. Jeff and Doug:appl: always have the parts that I need but it bothers me to pay USPS high shipping rates for a item that only cost a few cents. Maybe you will find it useful also. I have found everything that I have wanted at the local hardware store.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

*FINALLY*

Broke..I saw a similar list somewhere a couple of years ago but could never find it again. Thought I had saved it but no...so, thanks a bunch :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

*Warning - chart error?*

I had placed trust into this chart but I have just found out an error. The chart states that S1 is a 40-4 1/4 screw. Not so on my AF336. The AF336 screw is slightly smaller so back to the drawing board I go. I will order some S1 replacements when I build up enough other parts to justify the postage.:smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

This is how I get my correct AF screws. I look online for a AF parts diagram with part numbers and then get them from Jeff Kane (The Train Tender). I do not think Jeff has parts diagrams on his site. He does have part numbers listed with prices. I can usually get parts shipped from Jeff for 3 to 5 bucks. I think Port Lines shipping is 8 something.
All my locomotives have all their handrails except one K5. Jeff does not have preformed handrails. He does sell straight pieces and then you cut and bend them yourself. I guess that would work. Have not done that yet. I think most of Jeff's screws are around .20 each. I can afford that to get correct screws. I always order extras so I don't have to order that screw again.


I like using correct screws. Using non-correct screws is what busted out screw holes on my 282 (plastic body). With some 
instructions from flyernut I repaired the screw holes with JB Weld. They are fine now.


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks Broke. This will be handy.


----------

